# Carrot Bars



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Bars:

2 eggs

3/4 cup oil (canola or grape seed)

2 small jars organic carrot baby food

1 teaspoon vanilla

1 1/4 cup brown rice flour or pastry flour

1 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon cinnamon

Frosting: (if you want it)

1/4 cup margarine

1 three ounce soy cream cheese

1 teaspoon vanilla

1/2 cup powdered sugar

Bars: First mix the eggs, oil, vanilla and cinnamon, and then add the flour and baking soda(This is also where you can add protien powders). Add baby food to mixture and fold into batter. Pour onto greased and floured 9x13 inch pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes.

Frosting: Beat all ingredients in mixer bowl until smooth. Let cool before adding a thin layer of frosting.


----------

